# Ανακαλύφθηκε άραγε η ταυτότητα του Τζακ του Αντεροβγάλτη;



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

Με συναρπαστικές λεπτομέρειες:

*Το DNA φαίνεται ότι αποκάλυψε την ταυτότητα του Τζακ του Αντεροβγάλτη*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231345714

*'Jack the Ripper was Polish 23-year-old barber Aaron Kosminski', new book claims *
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-aaron-kosminski-new-book-claims-9716805.html

*Did the horrors he witnessed as a boy turn a Polish hairdresser into Jack the Ripper? As a book says DNA evidence definitively nailed Britain's most infamous serial killer...*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-nailed-Britain-s-infamous-serial-killer.html


----------

